# Etsy Addicts (EA) represent!



## Carrie (Sep 24, 2009)

Are you an Etsy addict? I am, big time. I love buying things that are unique and not mass produced, I love supporting individual artists over big manufacturers, I love the element of recycling/upcycling items that's frequently involved, I love that it is a very fat friendly site, in that I've not once had a jewelry artist say she couldn't make a necklace or bracelet longer for my fat self, I love that some of our talented Dimmers (Tina! RedVelvet! Kouskous! Sandie S-R! Sandie Z.! any others?) have shops there we can support, and I love being able to tell an artist personally how much his/her work means to me, and how beautiful/wonderful/cute/whatever it is. I could go on forever.  

Anyway, I see mentions of Etsy scattered all over, so I thought it might be nice to have one thread dedicated to it, where we can post about stuff we want and/or got there, and some of out favorite shops, etc. 

I have a zillion "favorite" shops there, so I'll start with my most recent purchase. I'm a pouch freak, I love cute little pouches to hold assorted stuff and keep them organized, especially in my big handbag, so I was thrilled to find BirdTrouble's shop a few months ago. Alexz, the artist/proprietor (a total sweetpea and so much fun, btw), makes pouches, handbags, wallets, cup sleeves and other stuff, and she incorporates upcycled items like old/vintagey lace and buttons as decor, or an old leather belt as a handbag strap, into her items, which I thought was really cool. I bought a couple pouches from her which I loved, and then asked her to custom make me a makeup pouch and a new padded pouch for my iPhone (I have a pouch for it already, but it's kind of uninspired and not cushy enough for my _preciousssss_). So I gave her my basic needs, including a fat-friendly wrist strap for the iPhone pouch, and she designed these for me: 















I'm all gushy over them, they're so fricking cute, and exactly what I was hoping for, except better. I'm kind of in awe of people you can give some very vague ideas to, and they make it into exactly what you were hoping for!

So. Who else is an Etsy Addict?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 24, 2009)

Love etsy as well! I buy most of my loc adornments from that site. I get so many compliments on my hair/adornments. They're pretty unique and it adds a extra something to my locs. I also buy some of our hair care products from sellers who specialize in all natural hair care. I figure, natural hair, natural products, ya' know?



http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=7017139

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5363223

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=6106217

ps - those pouches are absolutely adorable!


----------



## dcoyote (Sep 24, 2009)

I love Etsy! I've bought soap, bags and perfume on there. I even have my own shop, but I haven't sold anything yet because I don't have much in it. I haven't bothered to advertise much. I plan to a bunch next month and on. I'm going to be having a holiday sale. I have a lot of new jewelry to put in my shop. I still need to figure out how I'm going to go about the holiday sales I plan on doing.


----------



## Tina (Sep 25, 2009)

Great idea, Carrie (and thank you for the mention!).  I feel as you do about handmade, and love that both what I make and what I buy aren't things you'll be seeing on 10 other women in the room, and are things that were made with care. I'll be buying a scarf and hat for this Winter from Sandie S-R when I can get it together enough to get her the info.  Those bags are great -- the little Mod flowers and the mermaids on your cases are adorable. 

It's sad to say that most of what I buy these days from Etsy seems to be jewelry supplies, tools, findings, etc. I've bought a a number of things in the last year and have loved them all (most were gifts), but the numbers are vastly skewed towards supplies for my jewelry business. One thing I bought that was exceptional was this beautiful hand-bound sketch book for my husband for Christmas last year. Julie's handwork is wonderful. I tried to do as much of a handmade Christmas as possible last year and will again this year.

Ash, the jewelry in that second link is gorgeous!

And dcoyote, your jewelry is lovely.


----------



## Cors (Sep 25, 2009)

I love buying handmade too, for the same reasons as you Carrie! I try not to browse too often though, for obvious reasons.


----------



## ByRoSwim (Sep 25, 2009)

I, too, am an Etsy buyer. Ever since I opened my Boutique over there, I've been buying gifts for family and friends. My favorites are the soap and lotion makers. So unique and wonderful. I plan on doing most of my Christmas shopping on Etsy. Easy, quick and you can buy beautiful things that are personal to the person. I hope more and more people support the wondeful artisans over there. 

Ro
www.byrodesigns.etsy.com


----------



## Tina (Sep 25, 2009)

Ro, have you seen the soaps by Intentions? Her soaps truly look delicious; they have so much texture and beautiful colors and natural additions. They're like cakes with frosting and toppings...













I don't really know her well, but we're on the Etsy treasury team together and it's hard not to use her soaps in every one of my treasuries, they are so lovely. Haven't bought any yet, as I have tons of soap, but I want to buy some just to look at and smell them.


----------



## ByRoSwim (Sep 25, 2009)

OMG... hahahahaha! Those are great and yes they do look delicious Yum!

I would be tempted to bite into them. 

Another favorite to add to my list.. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Cors (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh wow, those soaps look amazing! 

Forgot to mention it in my earlier post but I love the pictures on Etsy! So many Etsy artists and crafters are such good photographers, and I love it when they write so passionately about their product.


----------



## Tina (Sep 25, 2009)

You're welcome, Ro.  One more I like the looks of, though these are more fun/yummy than beautiful/yummy, is Dirty Ass Soaps. Heh. 




ETA: Cors, I think it comes from necessity, too. Unlike when one goes into a store and they can see and touch the product, we're really selling the photo. A person can have the most beautiful product, but if the photo is inferior, the product won't sell as well.

And treats. Don't even get me started on some of the sellers there who sell candy and baked goods...


----------



## ByRoSwim (Sep 25, 2009)

OK.. now, I want to know about the baked goods on Etsy. (Tina, those chocolate dipped strawberry soaps are killer!) What are your favorite baked goods and candy?


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 25, 2009)

Etsy addicts? Yeah, I guess I qualify. I have 3 Etsy shops and buy a lot on Etsy as well. What can I say? Etsy is fabulous.

Sweets? Oh yeah! Try this...

*FatDaddySweets* (love the name)

*Dark Chocolate Rapsberry Truffle Cupcakes*

*CupCakesinJars*

:eat2:

Seriously.


----------



## Tina (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh boy. 

This woman drives me nuts with her items.

Caramel cashew clusters...


 
Anything here is to die for, but none inexpensive, nor inexpensive to ship...

Cloud Nine Caramels...



S'mores handmade marshmallows...








There's another person whose shop I love but I can't find her link right now. Just click on this section and you'll get hungry real fast!


----------



## tinkerbell (Sep 26, 2009)

I love this shop:

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5865838

She made my wedding dress  and she's my sister


----------



## dcoyote (Sep 26, 2009)

I love Dirty Ass Soaps! I plan on getting something for my older sister from there. I got her soap from Gumpy Girl for her birthday. They sell soap with an attitude. It really fits my sister.

That's what I love about etsy. You can find things that fit people's personallity perfectly.

I've been using this soap, which smell awsome, and this conditioner, which works great. I love Etsy!:happy:


----------



## Tina (Sep 27, 2009)

That's so cool, Tinkerbell! Her flowers are beautiful!

D, these all look like great products. I love that about Etsy, too. There is such a variety of everything there. Means there will be some places of questionable quality, and it seems that there's a constant flow of resellers trying to treat Etsy like eBay, but there are so many wonderful artisans there, and I think they constitute the larger number there. It has a totally different vibe from eBay, which I love -- more friendly and personal. I've met so many wonderful people, both as customers and as shop owners, it's been a wonderful experience.


----------



## Jes (Sep 28, 2009)

Hmmn. 
Never heard of the place!


----------



## Carrie (Oct 1, 2009)

D'oh! So sorry, Jes, for forgetting to mention you earlier.  

And Ro! You made me my fabulous Dims bash bikinis, you goddess. I feel like a doof. :blush:

*kicks self* 



dcoyote said:


> I love Etsy! I've bought soap, bags and perfume on there. I even have my own shop, but I haven't sold anything yet because I don't have much in it. I haven't bothered to advertise much. I plan to a bunch next month and on. I'm going to be having a holiday sale. I have a lot of new jewelry to put in my shop. I still need to figure out how I'm going to go about the holiday sales I plan on doing.


Oooh, your jewelry is lovely! You're on my list of favorite shops now, I'll be checking in periodically.  


Re. Etsy yummies: the jury is still out for me. I tried one baker's shop a few months ago, and she had gotten tons of good feedback from buyers, and her cookies and brownies tasted very ordinary to me, nothing special at all. So I don't know. Now that I'm active in my kitchen again, think I'll just make my own goodies from now on.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 8, 2009)

From waternymph's shop: 






From Tina's shop: 

For me:





For my mum:





From faeriedtreasures' shop:






From laralewis's shop:








Earring love! It's not a fetish, it's a _preference_.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 8, 2009)

tinkerbell said:


> I love this shop:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5865838
> 
> She made my wedding dress  and she's my sister


I love her accessories, Tink, they're lovely. Would love to see a photo of your wedding dress! 



ashmamma84 said:


> Love etsy as well! I buy most of my loc adornments from that site. I get so many compliments on my hair/adornments. They're pretty unique and it adds a extra something to my locs. I also buy some of our hair care products from sellers who specialize in all natural hair care. I figure, natural hair, natural products, ya' know?
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=7017139
> 
> ...


I forgot to say earlier, Ash, these are so pretty!! I'm all jealous now that I can't wear jewelry in my hair.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh, Cooooooorrrrsssss..... look what I found for yoooooouuuuu.... :batting:


----------



## comaseason (Oct 9, 2009)

My most recent Etsy purchase I love, love, love! A custom quick release camera strap with super soft lining.

Not the exact one I got...but you get the idea.





Phat Straps - custom straps for cameras, phones, guitars, etc.


----------



## tinkerbell (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks Carrie! I love her items too!

My wedding dress. It wasn't perfect - but thats ok. It was hard to do fittings, since we dont live in the same city. And I kept messing it up by losing weight. Apparently even a couple of lbs makes a HUGE difference when it comes to making a custom item like this. And she was still in school, and has 2 young children. She finished it the night before I was married!  So as a lesson I learned, brides to be - dont gain or lose any weight when you're having a dress custom made for you. lol it will drive your seamstress crazy!

Back:





Front





I love sharing pictures from our wedding day - I think we had the perfect wedding!


----------



## Carrie (Oct 14, 2009)

tinkerbell said:


> Thanks Carrie! I love her items too!
> 
> My wedding dress. It wasn't perfect - but thats ok. It was hard to do fittings, since we dont live in the same city. And I kept messing it up by losing weight. Apparently even a couple of lbs makes a HUGE difference when it comes to making a custom item like this. And she was still in school, and has 2 young children. She finished it the night before I was married!  So as a lesson I learned, brides to be - dont gain or lose any weight when you're having a dress custom made for you. lol it will drive your seamstress crazy!
> 
> ...



Gah! I really need to post replies when I'm thinking about it, rather than making a "mental note" to do it later and then forgetting altogether. :doh:

Your wedding dress and setting were _absolutely_ beautiful, Tink. :smitten: That dress really is to die for, you look lovely. I love how the color of your sash complements the beautiful blue water in the background (and vice versa), and your very handsome hubby is dressed perfectly for a beach wedding. Looks like a perfect wedding to me, too!


----------



## tinkerbell (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks, Carrie!  Lake Michigan in Northern Michigan, in July is just the best


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 20, 2009)

Love this thread! This weekend I got this item called a Scarf-lace (because it's like a scarf and a necklace in one...) and totally love it! It's made from all re-purposed fabrics, and very unique. It's just one long loop, and you can twist it one time or two times or three times (if it's really cold or something). I find it to be a really easy way to make a boring outfit a lot more interesting. I'm probably going to get a couple of other colors, eventually. Plus, I know the designer, and she is totally willing to adjust lengths/sizes/etc if you send her a message. 

http://sarahjanemark.etsy.com


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 21, 2009)

I really like that scarf on you...


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 21, 2009)

cherylharrell said:


> I really like that scarf on you...



Thank you, Cheryl! I really like it too.


----------



## tinkerbell (Oct 23, 2009)

I love the scarf-lace! And you're so cute!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 24, 2009)

tinkerbell said:


> I love the scarf-lace! And you're so cute!



Aw, thanks, Tinkerbell!


----------



## Tina (Oct 26, 2009)

To snood or not to snood? What do you think?

I'm thinking Buddy needs one of these, in black. It's already snowed twice so far now. Found here




View attachment buddy7mosbday.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Oct 26, 2009)

womanforconversation said:


> Love this thread! This weekend I got this item called a Scarf-lace (because it's like a scarf and a necklace in one...) and totally love it! It's made from all re-purposed fabrics, and very unique. It's just one long loop, and you can twist it one time or two times or three times (if it's really cold or something). I find it to be a really easy way to make a boring outfit a lot more interesting. I'm probably going to get a couple of other colors, eventually. Plus, I know the designer, and she is totally willing to adjust lengths/sizes/etc if you send her a message.
> 
> http://sarahjanemark.etsy.com


Oh, that's pretty! I love that eggplanty color, it's very in this fall and looks great on you. 



Tina said:


> To snood or not to snood? What do you think?
> 
> I'm thinking Buddy needs one of these, in black. It's already snowed twice so far now. Found here


Tina, if I lived in your area, I would totally deck him out in cold weather gear like that and maybe a sweater/coat, too. Dogs get cold! As long as he's comfortable in it, I'd say go for it.


----------



## Tina (Oct 26, 2009)

Heh. Buddy has a coat; it's kind of like a Sherlock Holmes coat. He also has a kind of sports fleece outfit that covers even more of his body. You can see him in it below. I've considered getting him booties or something so his feet don't get too cold, but I've seen the results here (the last few seconds have the payoff -- hilarious!) and I'm not so sure Buddy wouldn't just try to chew them off and not wear them. I think the snood might work, though Eric feels he'll try to eat it, too.  

Shih Tzus, and many other small dogs, don't handle the snow well, so I have to say that I'm wanting to keep him warm, but also admit I want to see him in his Winter gear for my own amusement, too...  

ETA: Carrie, those shoes you posted for Cors kick ass! 

View attachment buddyfleece.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Nov 23, 2009)

From artnouveau passion's store: 






Hair flowers from emilywooton: 











Vintage beaded handbag from BlueFeatherArtworks:


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 23, 2009)

i love etsy and have been finding some unique supplies there, i want to make my friends their presents this year (although, this is my paycheck for buying stuff and not looking too good at the moment) but anyway, they have some unique findings, holy crap, help me, lol....and if i would just stay out of Tinas shop i would do well, but everyone i have sent her stuff to loves it...and of course, Sandie too, i have a couple of things of hers and they are beautiful and my friends like her stuff too...i also have some of RVs stuff, but i havent seen her around much....

i always think about opening my own etsy store, but most of my stuff is still...like everything else...in storage in St Louis....


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 23, 2009)

Carrie said:


> From artnouveau passion's store:
> 
> Hair flowers from emilywooton:
> 
> Vintage beaded handbag from BlueFeatherArtworks:



Those earrings are really beautiful, Carrie! And -- I want to see a pic of you rockin' the hair flowers! Great idea.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 3, 2009)

womanforconversation said:


> Those earrings are really beautiful, Carrie! And -- I want to see a pic of you rockin' the hair flowers! Great idea.


Yes, ma'am! I'll get some pictures next time I do my hair up all purdy. 


Please, please, someone lock me out of my Etsy account? 

I got these Tarot earrings from Persephone Plus: 





I got this great copper bracelet from EnsideOutlet (well, technically it's an anklet, but I'm going to wear it as a bracelet because of, well, _cankles_. Shhh!):





And from Tina! Who is also custom-making me some copper wire rings, to match my new copper bracelet and earrings. :wubu::


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 8, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Yes, ma'am! I'll get some pictures next time I do my hair up all purdy.
> 
> 
> Please, please, someone lock me out of my Etsy account?



Haha! Same here! I've been ordering a ton of stuff........and all but one item are for me! 

Beautiful items! I've posted some of my Esty purchases in the "what did you buy" thread.

BTW, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE those hair flowers!!!!!


----------



## AtlantisAK (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh please don't get me started on Etsy. I've spent soooooo much money there that I feel so ashamed! Lol. Theres too much there that is so nice....It gives me too many ideas on things that I want to do. 

First, it started with simple wire jewelry and cheap plastic beads, now it's evolved into sterling silver, natural gemstones and findings.

Next, I want to do metalsmithing, gemcutting, sewing, soapmaking, bezel work, woodcutting, carving, pottery making....The list goes on! Too bad most of this stuff isn't do-able in a small apartment, lol.

My own Etsy store is at http://www.etsy.com/shop/atlantisak

But here are some of the awesome things I've bought or traded for on there:

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?ref=vt_related_1&listing_id=34446046

http://www.etsy.com/shop/aliceinlace






http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=36283736


----------



## Carrie (Apr 16, 2010)

This thread is long overdue for an update, especially since I order Etsy stuff like the world is ending. So here are some earring purchases from the past few months! 

From NY Light Metals: 





From Sandie S-R's shop, Zaftig Delights: 










From Laboiteabijoux, whose work is every bit as charming as it sounds: 
















I... like earrings.


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 16, 2010)

Some very pretty earrings there.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 22, 2010)

Etsy addict here. Yup yup. Hadn't seen this thread the first go-round.

Links to some fave shops to follow (too late tonight to do it).


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 22, 2010)

I havent used etsy as much yet but have drooled over tons of great stuff

and have to get back into getting my etsy shop stocked with all the bags, hair accessories and bears I have been making


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 6, 2010)

I was in SHAMBLES when my favorite necklace broke last week. I'd taken it off in my car, somehow it ended up on the floor on the passenger's side, and somewhere along the way somebody stepped on it and broke the pendant in half. 

I had bought it a couple of years ago on Granville Island in Vancouver, BC - where a co-op of local Canadian artists sell all kinds of different creations. I'm rarely the type to see something and say, "I must have that." It's just not a usual thing for me. But when I saw this necklace, that was my reaction. 

And though I remembered that I'd bought it at the Wood Co-op, it turned out the wood co-op had since closed. I couldn't remember the name of the artist at all. Chagrined! But somehow, through some magical googling, I found the artist and her etsy shop!!! So I just bought the exact same necklace, to replace the one that broke. This is me:


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 6, 2010)

Ach! I can't believe I just discovered this thread. I'm a major Etsy addict, particularly when it comes to jewelry. Just two weeks ago, I dropped some change on this necklace, and this one. I'm also a fan of Etsy seller Trash and Trinkets, and bought this necklace earlier this year. I also love Birds'n'Beez on Etsy, and bought one of my favorite necklaces from them earlier this year. It's horrible how much money I spend on Etsy, but I love the beautiful stuff I find there and it's so hard for me to say no to jewelry.


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 6, 2010)

I try to avoid going to Etsy because something weird happens to my computer every time I'm there. My computer won't let me leave the site. I have to browse for a minimum of 3 hours before I can do anything else. YES IT IS ALL MY COMPUTER'S FAULT DON'T TRY TO TELL ME OTHERWISE.

What I mostly do is browse because A. the clothes I like there don't come in my sizes and I've given up asking about custom sizing because I always get a no (but that's just for clothes) B. I don't wear jewelry. I don't even have pierced ears and C. If I bought everything I'd like, I'd have to keep it in the cardboard box I would be living in because I'd have no money left.

I have gotten bags/purses there before, custom made with extra long straps, and I LOVE them. Which reminds me, I desperately need a laptop bag, my old bag is too small for this computer.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow, I almost completely forgot about this thread! I practically live on Etsy and most of my purchases are gemstones and supplies. :3 I can't live without my shinies!


----------

